# PREISHAMMER 1: Shimano Technium 5000 FA !!!



## Angelcenter-Kassel.de (13. Februar 2008)

Hallo Anglerfreunde,

diese Woche haben wir gleich 2 Hammer-Angebote für Euch:

*PREISHAMMER 1:* 

*SHIMANO - TECHNIUM 5000 FA*

Nur *79,95 EUR* (statt 129,95 EUR)

Also, besucht unseren Shop und schlagt zu, bevor es Andere machen...

Petri Heil wünscht...

... Euer Team vom Angelcenter Kassel


----------

